
Bids Start at $300,000 for Chicago’s Old Post Office - newacc
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/08/05/realestate/commercial/05chicago.html
======
wglb
Awesome building, but with $12.5 mil for keeping the lights on, $300,000 is
too much.

Interesting how technology improvements (new letter sorting technology) has
made a building of that size essentially unusable.

